# We got a GUAPO! + new basic questions



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

OMG we got the puppy. I can hardly believe it. You know when you know the animal is the right match but aren't keen on the breeder's temperament or quality of care? It was one of those. He came to us with an abscessed tooth and gnats causing sores on his armpits. I can't call him a rescue because rescues don't cost that much. He's healing up and we just adore him!

We'll have more questions though.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh how cute! I love that name!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

What a doll!!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

He's cute! I'm glad he's now got a good home with you. I hope he works out amazingly well for you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

What a great name! He is precious. I’m sorry he wasn’t in the greatest care for his start, but I have no doubt he’s in amazing hands now. Congratulations!


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

Congratulations on the new puppy he is adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Awwww


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

1. what immune boosters are safe/best for dogs? I've ready garlic is not good. The abscessed tooth appears to be not a tooth/jaw but draining from his cheek. We've given him raw milk and whey and turmeric with pb and it keeps draining and swelling is going down. He's acting more pup like.

2. For temp, what's normal range? Do I do it just like taking goat temp? His subdued demeanor, I'm thinking now, was less due to what we originally thought was a bee sting and rehoming, but was this abscess and perhaps a fever. 

He's on a good trajectory, just want to keep him moving that way. 

3. He growled at visitors yesterday while sitting at our side on leash. How best to correct this? My son started petting and telling him "It's okay," but that seems like a reward for behavior we do not want. We're pretty committed to the positive reinforcement.

This is precisely why we have a rule on our farm- NOT TO EXCEED ONE NEW SPECIES PER YEAR.  Thanks for all your help!


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Here's a priceless pus pic inside his mouth.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Rectal temp is how you would take it.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh, poor pup. I bet that’s painful. Is he eating ok?

The temp should be between 99.5-102.5 and you take it rectally, just like a goat. 

Things like pumpkins, berries, apples are always a good addition (in moderation) to the diet to up some important vitamins, especially Vit C. 

For the stranger growling, I like to stand in front of the dog to let him know I see the “threat” and say either a clam “thank you,” or “it’s fine.” Something that keeps your voice calm and lets him know you’ve heard his concern, assessed it, and are not worried. I wouldn’t pet while he’s growling or tense because it’ll reinforce that state of mind. If he continues, either snap him out of it by a quick yank/release of the leash (if he’s wearing one), a firm hey or correction sound that you use, or even a sit command if he’s good with that. Just something simply to snap him out of that state and put him in a better one. I’d ask your visitors to ignore him until he’s calm and comfortable with their presence (and you can be the one to let them know when it is ok to pay attention to him). If the steps above don’t work, I put a leash on and walk away and do simple things to remind him who is in charge. I stop walking randomly, change directions, change speeds, making the dog pay attention to what I’m doing and focus on following me. It’s an easy, non confrontational way to regain control and allow him a little time to reset. He’ll get better at threat assessment as he matures and gains more confidence. For now, he can take his cues from you.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

He is eating well now. He wasn't on Sat/Sun. We bought these stupidly expensive treats that he's lukewarm to (but he responds well to our praise). I have the perfect thing to use this last pumpkin for now. 

Great training tips. I shared that with my family. THanks for taking the time to share your expertise.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

He’s very Guapo 😍
Best of luck with getting him all recovered and trained up!
Seems like a drawing herb would be helpful, but not sure how to go about that for inside his mouth 🤔

* I thought I posted this earlier but forgot to hit submit 😓


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Yeah...I was trying to think of topically healing things he can eat. The raw milk and whey surely help, getting swished around. I'll have to find a book on natural or herbal remedies for dogs. He's really much better now. I'm pretty disgusted by the breeder. They have no clue. No regrets though. Who doesn't love Guapo? 

I wish I could load videos. His little kickers go so hard during belly rubs! 💗


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Broad plantain would be a great one to try and blend up with some coconut oil and peanut butter, maybe some instant oats to thicken a bit.
Little treats that he can chomp on. Lol
Glad he’s doing better already tho- maybe nothing is needed 😊
Puppies are so cute ❤
speaking of puppies… my Sheprador _may_ have gotten preggers😓 she was outside when we came back from watching fireworks! We’ve been so good about not letting her out unsupervised, making my son ride his bike to take her hood long runs a couple times a day… and then she was right there to greet us. We were gone about 45 min. So now I wait and see. Really wanted to wait till next spring. Lol


----------

